# Saltfork Report



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Water high and muddy, lot's of pleasure boats and fish not biting.
Pretty much normal : ) .


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

Tuff lake for bass for sure


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Dragline said:


> Water high and muddy, lot's of pleasure boats and fish not biting.
> Pretty much normal : ) .


Thanks. I appreciate the bad too.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm going to be camping there and kayak fishing in July. Any tips would be welcome.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Dragline said:


> Water high and muddy, lot's of pleasure boats and fish not biting.
> Pretty much normal : ) .


Lots of rain for sure muskingum river down my way is muddy an high


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Dragline,
Your report was "spot" on. I spent the week after Memorial Day in the Salt Fork Cabins. We basically had the entire lake to ourselves. Peace and Quiet. That was the good part of this report. We had 5 guys and 2 boats fishing every morning/evening. We fished the large and small SKI zones. Over 30 of my normal spots. Water was slightly stained and surface temp-78 degrees. Typical Salt Fork. Lake appeared at pool. The fishing was BAD to say the least. We caught every species of fish accept a Muskie.(even 2 yellow perch). Everything was small! We managed to keep a GRAND total of 20 Keeper CRAPPIE of 3 days fishing. Largest being 14". I usually throw back that many "keeper" CRAPPIE in one day. I have been fishing this lake for 50 years and I can honestly say I am worried about the future fishing of this lake. I talked to the guy that owns Salt Fork Outdoors and he indicated that a large rain in the spring appears to have "messed" up the CRAPPIE spawn. I will try again in the fall and cross my fingers. It looks like I might have to finally find another go to lake for CRAPPIE.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

The fall/ early winter Saugeye bite has been more than tough for a couple years too.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Well my son and I got out early (6:30) today 6/16 Thursday and fished until we were cooked med well which was about 11:30.
Water was a foot high (up about 1' into green grass/hanging limbs) and 78 degrees. Fished main beach and old marina area. Little to no breeze until last hour. Trolling rendered 2 cats 3lb + 10lb. 
The big one was total dark blue/black. Kind unknown ?
Brought home 6 Crappie 10" and one Saugeye 15". All caught on green 1/8oz jig green with green/white split tail jig with or without a piece of crawler. Jigged over sunken bridge and sunken tree tops. Marked very few fish on sonar. Lots on small cats and Crappie. Going tomorrow / Friday but we just got 2 1/2" rain at lake so putting in at dam to avoid muddy water if possible.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Dragline said:


> The big one was total dark blue/black. Kind unknown ?


Male channel cat getting ready to spawn in next week or so.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Friday 6/17. Could have filled the boat with little grunting annoying cat fish. 
Lot's of debris floating limb's and leaf's from pounding rains Thursday night.
Fished dam/cabin area. Water is up and 76 degrees. Caught nothing worth bringing home.
Had fun and thats what counts ...


----------



## FortySix (Jun 13, 2019)

Dragline said:


> Friday 6/17. Could have filled the boat with little grunting annoying cat fish.
> Lot's of debris floating limb's and leaf's from pounding rains Thursday night.
> Fished dam/cabin area. Water is up and 76 degrees. Caught nothing worth bringing home.
> Had fun and thats what counts ...


I wanted to hit the lake after work this evening and was checking the level on https://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wm/?basin/mus but it hasn’t shown any fluctuations for days. I can’t hardly believe that’s true because of all the rain I’ve measured in the gauge at the house. I assume that the water is actually above what the web site is telling me.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

FortySix said:


> I wanted to hit the lake after work this evening and was checking the level on https://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wm/?basin/mus but it hasn’t shown any fluctuations for days. I can’t hardly believe that’s true because of all the rain I’ve measured in the gauge at the house. I assume that the water is actually above what the web site is telling me.


Well your probably right but their sure letting water out cause it's coming right down passed my river lot lol.


----------

